

What real life bad habits has programming given you? - socratees


======
lacker
I keep telling my girlfriend that cleaning up the apartment before we analyze
which parts of the mess bother us most is premature optimization. Somehow she
is not convinced :-/

------
tjpick
All my bad habits are hidden behind a clean, stable public API.

------
endergen
Um. Thinking mostly internally in code metaphors and then isomorphing that to
a relationship conversation. Yeah, that doesn't usually work out so well for
me.

------
dryicerx
Putting ';' at end of sentences, writing 'goto' instead of 'go to'

~~~
innernode
Hehe, yeah - and () after writing stop or play

------
JFred
Eating too much. Exercising too little.

------
MaysonL
Attempting to refactor the universe.

------
gaius
"I'll fix it later"

------
crazyirish
sleeping during the day

------
socratees
thinking 256, 512 etc as special numbers :|

